# Found a Pigeon (Burlington, ON)



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey what's up? A Pigeon was found in my back yard yesterday and it has a yellow and blue tag. It won't leave and it's pretty friendly, as it approaches me with ease. It waits by the door and seems to want to come inside, but I havn't let it in. I've been giving it food and water. Not sure if it's injured, but I havn't seen it fly yet. And i'm also not sure if it's sick, but it's poop is green and white. It wasn't going to leave so during the night i put a basket over it (and this bird didn't even flinch while i put the basket over it) so that preditors couldn't get at it. It's Grey and white, and it has a green neck. I called the animal shelter and they said it's probably just an exhausted racing pigeon, which will recooperate and fly away in a couple days. 

It seems to calmly take a couple steps back when i motion to touch it. So I can't really read the numbers on the tags. 

What do i do?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi There, 

Thanks for helping this pigeon with food/water and a safe place over night. Can you please try to read the band number on it's leg so that we can try to trace the owner? It should be a series of letters and numbers and we need the whole thing. 

It is possible that this bird is just tired from a long race but can you also look it over for any possible injuries or bleeding? If it seems ok then I would recommend bringing the bird indoors for a few days. You can place him in a large box with air holes and perhaps cover the top with an oven rack or something similar. Continue giving him food and water and see if he improves to be released or handed back to his owner for pick up. 

What are you feeding him by the way?


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

*Hmm*

Well at first I tried feeding it bread, but it didn't eat it... so then I thought about what was small enough for it to eat (until i get some wild bird seed), so oddly enough I gave it raison bran, without the raisons... just crumbled up the pieces and he ate it. I've also been changing his water frequently. Havn't read the numbers yet, i'll get back to you on that. What's the easiest way to read them? Pick up the bird? And if so, should I wear gloves? And should i stop giving it the bran?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

Thank you for your time and care for this pigeon.

If you could get him some wild bird seed for the time being he would love that.

Maybe with a little seed in your hand, he will let you pick him up. Any kind of bread for pigeons is not good . Wear the gloves if you think you should, but he probalby won't bite.

Here is a website for making a trap if you can't catch him.

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Again, 

The bran is actually not too bad for him but as Treesa said, bird seed is better. You should be able to obtain a dove seed mix from any pet store and this will do just nicely for now. Things around the home you can use are uncooked plain ole popcorn kernals, uncooked rice, defrosted and thawed peas or corn from the freezer. 

Yes, you're probably going to have to pick up the bird if you can and read the band number. You can wear gloves if you feel more comfortable but it's not necessary


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

hehe thanks! I didn't pick em up, but I did read the yellow band he has on. I don't think the blue one has anything on it. But the yellow one said: 

"CU 2003"
Bluewater 1001

I'm pretty sure that's what it says (the band it upsided down) lol.

Keep me posted! I wanna find this poor little guy's home. He just walks around the back yard, but doesn't fly at all.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again, 

I located the Man who owns this pigeon. He lives in Sarnia Ontario so a little ways from you!  Can you please bring the pigeon indoors where it'll be safe and place him in a box like I mentioned for now. I left a message on the man's answering machine to see whether or not he would like the pigeon back and if he can pick it up. Hopefully he'll leave a message on my answering machine and I'll post as soon as I hear from him.


Thanks again for helping this pigeon


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey it was my pleasure. Might I ask how you found this person?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I contacted the the CU's club secretary and she looked it up for me.


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

*Ahh ic*

Ok, well i picked him up and put him in a blue box, I put a oven grate over it... I think he might be injured, the first time i tried to get him, he didn't try and fly away (although he did walk away from me as usual, and i still don't know if he can fly). His foot may be hurt, not sure though.


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

oh yeah, and he's inside my house now


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi There again, 

Does he appear to be limping, can you see if there are any wounds on his feet? Can you post a picture of the pigeon and maybe we can see something. I think the bird is just tired and probably lost. In these situations, the pigeon will become very weak and dehydrated and often unable to fly. Hopefully, he'll be ok with food and water. You can also try to give him an electrolyte solution, pedialyte for children is good or you can make your own with water, and a PINCH or salt and a PINCH of sugar. Any and all information you can give us about it's behaviour, looks and if he's eating and drinking would be beneficial to us.


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

I only saw a bit of a limp when he was walking away from me, in which case he ended up just kneeling down which is when i picked him up... it seemed as if he knelt down because he knew he couldn't get very far..?? He is still eating the bran i gave him, and he is drinking water occasionally too! I really hope the owner wants him back, it seems as though he's a smart little guy. I don't have a camera on me, so pics are a no no. I'm glad you're trying your best to find his home.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Again SubC, 

Ok, thanks for bringing him inside it's MUCH safer for him now. Cats would easily take him or a hawk seeing how vulnerable he is right now. Keep him in the blue box, line it with an old towel or something soft. Try to get the wild bird seed or dove seed mix ASAP and make sure he has lots of fresh water or the electrolyte solution. Keep him calm and quiet and he should perk up shortly if it's just exhaustion and hunger/thirst. I will post a message here as soon as I hear from the owner and let's hope the person wants the pigeon back.

Thanks again for being such a concerned citizen and not letting this pigeon suffer outside.


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

Well i went out and got him the wild bird seed. He seems to really like it. Also got some water and put a pinch of salt and suger in it, i'm yet to see him drink it though.. he's too busy with the seeds lol.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you so much for going out of your way to help this homing pigeon. Seeds are their main source of food, so he is used to it. 

It is a good sign that he is eating well, soon he will take a drink. He will soon be feeling active and full of energy, but hang on to him. 

Once he is settled can you check the leg closely to see if there is any signs of cuts, swelling, bruising, any strings around the toes? You can tell by looking at the other leg what it is supposed to look like. Are his eyes clear? 
Does he look at all fluffed up and sitting quietly?

Treesa


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

well his eyes are red, and they seem clear. He looks a bit fluffed up. At one point when he was outside he was really puffed up. I don't like keeping him in this cage much...but I won't let him go if you guys think it's best. 

Hmm, scratch that, his eyes aren't red, they're white. With a bit of red around them. I coulda sworn his eyes were really red at one point... I could be wrong though.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sub,

Welcome to Pigeons.com, although we wish you were here just because it's a fun site!

Don't worry about keeping him caged up. Believe me, he FEELS MUCH BETTER in there right now than he did out in your yard. He KNOWS he's safe now. Racing pigeons live a life so involved with humans that they usually aren't very good at fending for themselves. And deep inside, they know it. He probably landed there because somehow he knows you're a good soul. We do, and appreciate you for it.

Keep up the good work and soon we'll find a way through.

When you picked him up, did you get an idea how much he weighs? Most homers are pretty solid birds.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sub C, 

I didn't hear back from the owner, so I decided to call again. I spoke to this man's wife and she got my message. She said that he was out and wouldn't be home until after 8pm tonight...from the pigeon club.  She said that he would most likely want the bird back and said that you're "not too far away". I asked her if it was Ok to give you their phone number and she said yes, so here it is: His name is Rob King @ 519-336-6204. Just make sure he really wants the bird back and won't destroy it. Just hint around that you didn't save it for nothing! If you're not comfortable or wanting to place the call, let me know and I'll call again tomorrow for you


Just thought I'd update you,


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey thanks again. I have to work at 8 pm (I work at a bar). And i'm not exactly sure if i wanna call the guy. If you can call him for me that'd be great! I just wouldn't be good at figuring out his true motives. Sides, you guys are the pigeons experts!  

Thanks for keeping me updated.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

hi SubC, 

Will do, I'll call again tomorrow and figure things out, get a sense about him and whether or not he's genuine about getting his bird back. In the meantime, please keep this pigeon "under your wing". Who knows, maybe you'll end up with a very lovely pet pigeon!  They are very easy to maintain and cheap animals to look after. They are very friendly, lovable and don't ask for much at all in return. 

Thanks again for your efforts, patience and hospitality...I'll get back to you


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

Man i really don't know what's wrong with this pigeon. He's not moving around much, seems to stay in one spot and one position very long... I picked em up to change his newspapers and when i put him down, he'd be sitting like lopsided. I checked his legs and i can't seem to find anything wrong, except that the one leg was curled in... but i do seem him standing some times... Man where is this owner... the pigeon would be in better care with him then me..


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hi, Sub-C,

Can you put a hand under his chest and feel for his "keel". That's the same thing as the "breastbone" in us, but in birds it has a knifelike arrangement. The breast muscles that pull the wings down in the power stroke are connected to it. What I'm wondering is if it's pronounced or if it's almost buried in muscle tissue. If it's pronounced, then it'll feel like the keel of a sailboat, sort of.

And, is there anyway that you can get some real warmth on him like with a droplight or a heat lamp bulb. If you do that, he might perk up, but you gotta' do it in a safe and monitored way.

Pidgey


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

Honestly feeling under his chest won't help me at all.. nor will it help you because I'd have no CLUE as to what I should be looking for. Not sure if he needs to be heated, it's pretty warm down here. He is, however, sleeping right now. Has been for a while.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry you are having a time of it, and caring for this bird. Do not let yourself get upset about this as this is not your fault and you have done everything you can.

We are going to try to get some help. 

If the bird is puffed up and sitting quietly with eyes closed there is defenitely something wrong with him, it is hard to make any diagnoses though.

Just keep him quiet for now, and warm, no air drafts on him.

How long has it been since he ate or drank? 


Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sub C and all, 

I have some bad news, the owner doesn't want to pick up the bird He said it's too far to drive! I told him the scenario and he said that you should just continue to feed and care for it then release it so that hopefully it will fly back home. Not what you wanted to hear I know given that you are now finding that the bird is not doing so great. I explained to him that this pigeon is not ready for release and that he is unable to fly right now. Sarnia is quite a far distance from Burlington but he should be more willing to retrieve one of his birds you'd think. Sounded like a nice man on the phone as well but actions speak louder than words I guess  

Sub C , Can you just continue with looking after him longer until we can figure out what to do next? Hopefully this bird will recover from whatever is wrong with it. I also asked the man about this birds' health and he said it was completely fine when he released it for a recent race. I'd go and get it myself but that would be a very long trip for me since I'm even further away from you, the whole trip would probably take me 5 hours or more


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How about trying to find a pigeon fancier in the area where the bird is that might be willing to take it in and care for it? Surely there's got to be a soft hearted pigeon fancier somewhere nearby. Here's a link to the member list of the CRPU: http://www.canadianracingpigeonunion.com/MEMBERLIST.html

Terry


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah he's sitting in the corner of his box, puffed up and his eyes are closed... he hasn't eaten since yesterday... I don't know what's going on... Is there anyone in the area that might want to take him?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sub C, 

Can you just hold onto the pigeon for awhile? We'll try to see if someone will take him but right now there are no options The owner suggested peanuts for the pigeon and that he really likes them. You can buy them at pet stores or even at your local bulk barn. Get the shelled, UNSALTED and UNCOOKED ones. Roasted, cooked peanuts are NOT GOOD for pigeons. Is the bird still drinking water, have you seen this? For now, just keep him warm and quiet and just hope for the best. Too bad you couldn't post a picture of him. 

Terry, I went through the members list in the CU but they don't give phone numbers so we can't reach any of these people.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hi, Sub-C,

I located and spoke to a man who's ready and willing to help your bird. He's in Burlington.

I have emailed and messaged you with his contact information. Please check one of your various message inboxes and go from there.

Godspeed,

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Pidgey! Most appreciated!

Terry


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, I met up with the guy. And gave him the pigeon. I figured he can't do much at this point... as the pigeon wasn't moving, and his face was to the ground... and all he was doing was breathing.... The guy said that the pigeon is probably dehydrated... so he said he's gonna do something with a seringe? 

In any case, I told him that I'd call him (in about 3 days as he suggested) and find out how the little guy was doing... I'll be sure to keep you guys posted.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sub C, 


Thanks for the update, glad Pidgey was able to track someone down for you. Hopefully the pigeon will be alright and dehydration could very well be the problem. I don't feel this bird is sick or injured, it had a long race according to the owner and it is probably very run down. When a bird eats food when it's dehydrated, this can cause problems. Was the man nice and seem sincere? In any case you must be relieved that someone a little more experienced came for the pigeon. You did a great thing by taking this pigeon in and locating us and getting the help you needed


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks, and i really appreciate you guys and all the help you've provided. It'll be a great joy if this pigeon survives. Sorry I hadn't given my number so that you can talk to me, just been kinda busy. The guy I gave the pigeon to was very nice and seemed very sincere.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think I'm gonna' go someplace and cry! Thanks, Sub-C, for all you've done. We'll know soon enough, I expect, how it's gonna' go. I haven't seen a bird with its face to the ground that was still breathing before.

You know, I have to take that back! I remember a pigeon (still have him) who was picked up along a major Tulsa street by, of all people, a devout quail hunter. He'd been hit by a car that had broken his leg and blew off every tail feather but one. I felt like his side was bruised and busted up a little, too, but no X-Rays.

Anyhow, he was severely dehydrated by the time that he got to me and REALLY looked bad, head hanging down. He was still a squeaker, besides. I kept him wrapped up in a towel in a box and had him at work with me on the desk for a couple of weeks before he was ready to try walking again.

He's a big, beautiful male today (for a feral) called "Patches" because of his coloring. 

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Subconscious, 

Your 3 days has past and we're anxious for an update on the pigeon you found!  Hopefully you've been able to speak to this man and found out how the bird is doing. I really hope that you didn't get some bad news and were reluctant to post about it.

Let us know when you can,


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry, I 've just been a bit busy actually. But I gave him a call today, and unfortunetally  The pigeon didn't make it through the night. He said he gave it some mineral water with a suringe down it's throat, but it was too far gone. I asked if I could have done anything to prevent this and he said no. He said the poor little guy was too far gone the day he landed in my back yard. He was just too dehydrated. He also said that I did everything right, and that I probably actually gave it a couple more days to live. But unfortunetally, the pigeons death was inevitable  

I know now that there was no way I could prevent it's death, but still, I wish that I could have done something, so that he might've flown again... Maybe the guy was just telling me that I couldn't have done anything to make me feel better.... do you guys think that's the case? I can handle the truth...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi SubC, 

Very sorry to hear this news, I was hoping for a positive outcome. Looks like Pidgey's sixth sense was right afterall It's odd that a racing pigeon would be brought down to this point even after a long race as he was in. You DID do everything right, and you gave him the food/water and comfort he needed at the time, just I guess it was too little, too late for this one. 

Thanks for informing us of the outcome, even though it wasn't a success story this time


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hi, Sub-C,

We don't know everything. A pigeon can die from almost as many things as we can. They can't tell us where it hurts or whether they're having problems breathing, or anything. Most of us have our own pigeons that occasionally get sick and die under our best attempts to save their lives, and it really hurts. 

But, we also have wonderful success stories as well. And we live for those, but we have no idea at the onset of each drama how it's going to go. I don't know why the pigeon that you found went down so fast. It may have had a wound from a hawk or a cat that you couldn't see, a bacterial infection (cat saliva often has a bacteria in it that is lethal to birds--just a good lick can be enough) that had developed into a pneumonia-like condition or whatever. 

Believe me, we know the sadness that you feel because we have all been there before and it will happen to each of us again. I have tortured myself a thousand times with the question "is there something else I should have done?" Sometimes the answer was probably "yes" and sometimes "no" but in each case that I experienced, I'll never know.

All we can do is try. And of all people, WE appreciate what you did and I'm sure that the pigeon did, too. And, if you ever happen upon a pigeon that needs your help again, please don't be afraid to try--remember, we will still be here. We even hope that you'll come visit from time to time just for the fun of it.

Pidgey


----------



## SuB-CoNsCiOuS (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks again. Although this rescue mission was not a success, I've gained valuable knowledge in case I ever run into this kind of situation again... thanks to you guys. In the case where I find another bird in the future, I'll know where to come for help!


----------

